# MARAS, sus salineras y portadas - CUSCO - PERÚ



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

La villa San Francisco de Maras se encuentra ubicada en la región Cusco al noreste de la capital, a 45 minutos en auto, por la carretera que se dirige a la ciudad de Urubamba se toma el desvio a Maras (carretera totalmente asfaltada) 
Pese a estar tan cerca de Cusco y poseer dos y hasta tres atractivos turisticos tan importantes y muy visitados (laboratorio agricola de Moray, sus salineras y sus portadas coloniales) la población esta sumida en una pobreza muy grave, es una clara muestra de que el turismo a veces no ayuda a cambiar la realidad de un pueblo.
*En las 2 horas que estuve en el lugar, conte 29 buses llenos de turistas que pasaron por este pueblo en dirección a los laboratorios Inkas de Moray, pero es como si pasara una pelicula para los pobladores ya que los buses no se detienen en el pueblo, esta gente no se beneficia en nada con el turismo, a diferencia de las grandes empresas turisticas que explotan esos recursos historicos, pese a que los mareños son los directos herederos de esos monumentos Inkas... es muy triste. *
El pueblo al fondo 








Por el desvio a Maras








Su plaza principal, al fondo el nevado Veronika. (próximo a morir tambien)








Templo en la plaza, pero no el principal.








Camino a su templo principal








Su Templo


























Explanada del templo, con una impresionante vista.
Me cuentan que antiguamente las casas tenian ese acabado (tarrajeado de barro) hoy en día desgraciadamente se ha perdido, pero hay un par de personas que quieren rescatar esa estética nuevamente en el pueblo, más adelante les mostrare.








vuelvo con más (vistas interiores del templo, las portadas mareñas, paisajes, rostros, etc) de este lindo pueblo y de esta linda y acogedora gente mareña.


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Muy interesante. Es cierto, los turistas nunca se detienen en el pueblo, una lastima.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

SIP A MI ME GUSTA MARAS, MORAY SON CHVRES!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

maras es mut chvre.. alguna vez hize descenso en bicicleta con mis amigos.. simplemente espectacular


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hey amigo por hai vi una foto hermosa dnde se ve los nevados... quiza tengas mas fotos donde se vea la cordillera de la Veronica, no se ve tan mal el pueblito ... no lo conocia linda si iglesitaaaa


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Continuo con algunas vistas del interior del templo.
Pese a que el INC en cooperación con entidades internacionales siempre viene restaurando templos y casonas históricas, en estas imagenes podemos ver que aún hay mucho por recuperar.








Su pequeño organo totalmente destrozado.

















Poblador tocando en el melodio bellos himnos religiosos en quechua








El púlpito


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> hey amigo por hai vi una foto hermosa dnde se ve los nevados... quiza tengas mas fotos donde se vea la cordillera de la Veronica, no se ve tan mal el pueblito ... no lo conocia linda si iglesitaaaa


Por ahi tengo algunas...las pondre más adelante.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buenas fotos

Salu2
Crlwaly
:lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda, toda una primicia, el interior de esa iglesia constrata con su exterior, hay algunas pinturas que deben ser restauradas y escuchar las melodìas en quechua debe ser algo enriquecedor. Salu2 Kuntur Apuchin.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me gusta como se ven los andes en esta foto,,
me pregunto por q estaran reunida tanta gente en la puerta, mi unica pista es la damajuana en el piso.










no conosco el pueblo,, pero parece estar como en una planicie entre los 3500 y 4000msnm ..
gracias por tus aportes kuntur... y por mostrarnos una injusta realidad q desconociamos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buenas fotos. Lastima que los lienzos esten descuidados, falta restaurar el templo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, aún le falta mucho por restaurar al interior de la iglesia.

Aún no tengo una idea clara de cómo es el pueblo, no se ha visto fotos de la plaza o de sus calles.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios chicos.

Si Papiriqui, el pueblo esta a 3530 msnm en una pequeña llanura.
ese día la misa que se ofrecia era conmemorando un año de fallecimiento de uno de los pobladores, la caña (cañazo) que tomaban fue despues de la misa.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Algunas de sus portadas ... el mayor atractivo de este pueblito.



































Esta anciana me contó que Maras solo tiene 01 hora de agua al día...si aunque no lo crean solo una hora de agua al día.... la sierra la región donde abunda el agua...ellos solo la tienen una hora al día.








Converse al respecto con otras personas y parece que este problema ya se solucionará, el gobierno regional esta elaborando un proyecto para darle agua a Maras...pero tantos años en esta situación... increible.

















Con esta foto queda claro que este lugar esta en medio de la pobreza.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que bonitas portadas.
Gx por las fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindo pueblo, veo varios inmuebles que merecen una segunda oportunidad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Lindo pueblo, veo varios inmuebles que merecen una segunda oportunidad


Opino lo mismo .


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Habia un convenio entre la Unesco y el INC para hacer un programa de recuperación del pueblo, no solo en la infraestructura sino tambien en el tema social, se finiquito por que unos malos vecinos hicieron mal uso de los dineros... una lástima y una verguenza.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*GRACIAS Kuntur!*

Conocí toda esa zona cuando era muy pequeño,pero veo que casi sigue igual,es una pena que quienes tienen que llevar apoyo y recursos no lo hacen,es una pena...respecto de la Veronica recuerdo haber visto fotos donde la nieve la cubria casi toda,esto tambien cambió por nuestra falta de conciencia y responsabilidad,pero es un tema en el que aún podemos hacer mucho.
Hermoso el pueblo y el interior de la iglesia parece que el tiempo se hubiese detenido,una vez mas gracias por mostrarnos lo bello que es el Perú,y su verdadera "identidad". saludos!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> Conocí toda esa zona cuando era muy pequeño,pero veo que casi sigue igual,es una pena que quienes tienen que llevar apoyo y recursos no lo hacen,es una pena...respecto de la Veronica recuerdo haber visto fotos donde la nieve la cubria casi toda,esto tambien cambió por nuestra falta de conciencia y responsabilidad,pero es un tema en el que aún podemos hacer mucho.
> Hermoso el pueblo y el interior de la iglesia parece que el tiempo se hubiese detenido,una vez mas gracias por mostrarnos lo bello que es el Perú,y su verdadera "identidad". saludos!


De nada aquicusco
Es una pena que la clase política del país recien este despertando intelectualmente y despues de casi 200 años se den cuenta que primero esta el pueblo y no sus intereses....como en toda la historia republicana a sucedido.


----------

